# Call in to men's hotline



## ROBB (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi Bob, I really need your advice on a serious problem:

I have suspected for some time now that my wife has been cheating on me.

The usual signs: if the phone rings and I answer, the caller hangs up; she goes out with the girls alot.

I try to stay awake to look out for her when she comes home but I usually fall asleep. 

Anyway last night about midnight I hid in the shed behind the boat. When she came home she got out of someone's car buttoning her blouse, then she took her panties out of her purse and slipped them on. 

It was at that moment crouched behind the boat that I noticed a hairline crack in the outboard engine mounting bracket. Is that something I can weld or do I need to replace the whole bracket?


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 23, 2012)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dragonman (Apr 24, 2012)

LOL :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## Gramps50 (Apr 24, 2012)

:roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Winddog (Aug 30, 2012)

ROBB said:


> Hi Bob, I really need your advice on a serious problem:
> 
> I have suspected for some time now that my wife has been cheating on me.
> 
> ...





=D> =D> Classic!


----------



## ohiobassmaster (Aug 30, 2012)

:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: awesome!!!


----------



## lovedr79 (Sep 6, 2012)

Lmfao!


----------

